# RF remote question



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I am having trouble deciding which remote to go with to control my home theater. My components will be behind a wall so I need it to have RF capabilities. Also, the remote will be controlling my lights. I was set on a couple of the higher end Harmony remotes ,but they all seem to have subpar reviews. Would love some suggestions on a remote that will perform well with my setup. Thanks


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

I have both a Harmony 900 and a MX 850 by URC(Universal Remote Control). http://www.universalremote.com/product_details.php?id=7&s=residential&c=user_interfaces&p=MX-850
The 850 to me has a very logical button layout that matches that of many equipment remotes making it easy to remmeber what to press and where it is even in the dark. It can handle 20 different devices. It can be purchased with a UHF control that accepts individual wired infrared light transmitters. It is best to program using a computer but that requires a serial to usb converter wire since few computers still have serial ports. You need to make one or some companies sell them. It does have an on line library of devices but I prefer to program each of my devices using the "learn" function. The computer helps program macros immensly Check with Universal Remote Control for availability. It is not a recent remote but can be had from URC. Try "Surf Remote Control" They have been around for a reasonable time ad are helpful. http://www.surfremotecontrol.com They may also have some suggestions.


----------

